# Bootblack Apprenticeship exchange for a van for you to crash/live in.



## LeftCoast (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey there folks,

I have hosting available in exchange for a shoe shine apprenticeship in Seattle, WA.

What do I have to offer?
A van with minimal electricity provided by two deep cycle marine batteries.
I teach you how to shine shoes.
We shine shoes together, 18 hours per week. Six hours per day, three days per week.
We can shine shoes in the financial district of seattle and we split the money. I charge ten bucks for a pair of shoes. When you get good at shining, you can do your own thing and still get housed up in a van. I offer electricity, and a converted van for your accomodation. I live in the Capitol Hill neighborhood of Seattle.
When I say I have a van to offer, it doesn't mean that I will be living with you in your van. The van is yours. You can have your spouse there, have buddies over for beer etc. I live in an apartment in Capitol Hill.
I let you live in the van.
You shine shoes with me.
You get to romp and stop and do your own thing in town.
I'm not your boss, I'm your host. I am understanding and I am quite lenient.
You wanna go out and camp in the Cascades? No problem.

I do not do background checks.
I do not care about your felonies or your assault charges etc.
I need someone who wants to learn a tradition hustle and wants to spend an extended period of time in seattle. Preferably 2 to 3 months.
I wouldn't mind hosting over the cold season if you were willing to devote your time.
I go to shows in the PNW and go to Portland twice per month.
This isn't just a work exchange, I would like to make a new anarcho buddy in this endevour.

If you want to have your own van to crash out, have your own guests, learn about dumpstering and a new trade in the Seattle area, please holler at me.
If you need a couch to crash for a night or two, send me a PM.

My goal is to offer a pad, just like many of the folks who have helped me in my travels.

If you might be interested in learning how to shine shoes and like to learn new skills, meet new people, not get involved in corpo minimum wage bullshit, let's chat.

If you wanna kick it in seattle, have a beer, shoot me a PM.

-LeftCoast


----------



## Peanut butter (Sep 26, 2012)

cool man im going to chicago right now but maybe later


----------



## DregeDE (Sep 26, 2012)

Excellent entrepreneurship.


----------



## Sam and Laura (Oct 3, 2012)

Someone should snap this up. Really good of you man, hope you find someone.


----------

